# I got it!!



## sillyphaunt (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm so excited.. My Holga came in the mail today (from holgamods.com).. I forgot to order any film, so I can't shoot yet, but I'm stoked to try it out!

Anyone have any Holga shots they'd like to share? What kind of shots are the best to try for a first timer?

Oh, and the camera is for my "experiment" assignment in my photography class. We'll do the experiment and then write a paper about it.. Even if I don't get any GOOD pictures out of it I'll be okay, the point is to try something new, I figured this would be fun since I'm loving developing/printing film now.


----------



## sillyphaunt (Jan 28, 2005)

Also.. Is there anything I need to do before shooting (taping over or anything)? I got the basic mod with the flocking on the inside. I also got velcro, but I'm not sure what's that for?


----------



## Unimaxium (Jan 28, 2005)

I think there is a thread in the Photo Themes forum for Holga pics. You might be able to see some good examples there.
I've heard that you should tape up the back of the holga to prevent the back from falling off, but I don't know much as I don't have one.
Hope you have fun!


----------



## terri (Jan 28, 2005)

Congrats!   It's a fun little camera.  Load your 120 film and tape alongside the back edges, to prevent light leaks and yes, to keep the back from falling off at an inopportune moment.     

When you decide to start shooting, take the lens cap off and KEEP it off - the viewfinder gives you no clue as to its presence.   

Remember to pay attention to the little "focus" icons and do your best to follow them.   Hopefully your cam will have a "sweet spot" of clarity in the center, and the edges will fall off before true vignetting starts.   

Go have fun, and post your shots here if you can!   Good luck!


----------



## oriecat (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh man, I can't even remember the last time I actually focused my Holga!


----------



## terri (Jan 28, 2005)

oriecat said:
			
		

> Oh man, I can't even remember the last time I actually focused my Holga!



Well, the icons are so cute I always try to play along.


----------



## oriecat (Jan 29, 2005)

Yes, they are.  I gotta try to be better about that...


----------



## NikonChick (Mar 7, 2005)

Unimaxium said:
			
		

> I think there is a thread in the Photo Themes forum for Holga pics. You might be able to see some good examples there.
> I've heard that you should tape up the back of the holga to prevent the back from falling off, but I don't know much as I don't have one.
> Hope you have fun!



I dont have one either, but Ive been told you usually need to tape the back too.... they tend to leak light.
Have fun.


----------

